# BP NEWS



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Fancy Lord Browne having to resign!

What a bummer


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

bobdabuilda said:


> Fancy Lord Browne having to resign!
> 
> What a bummer


I like it!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

apparently he's big into 'green' initiatives but he has a major interest in the development of 'brown field' sites!


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

bobdabuilda said:


> apparently he's big into 'green' initiatives but he has a major interest in the development of 'brown field' sites!


Started so promising, ended poorly....


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Mr Browne had to use the back door to make his exit after the revelations...

You are right bigrich -Its not fair for him to be the butt of jokes.


----------

